# summer painting project



## Brian C (Oct 8, 2011)

This is my own little house. Its called a Californian bungalow.

I'm trying to keep my garden alive in the heat.


----------



## benthepainter (Jun 17, 2011)

Brian C said:


> This is my own little house. Its called a Californian bungalow. I'm trying to keep my garden alive in the heat.


G'day Brian 

Mate beautiful house . I would love a Californian bungalow hey the Paint Job looks great you must have a good painter : )


----------



## benthepainter (Jun 17, 2011)

Love the kitchen : ) that oven is awsome


----------



## Monstertruck (Oct 26, 2013)

I have no idea how you fellas work in that kind of heat!

Sweet looking house & gardens.
Hope you have a large catchment system for water.

What's the deal with electrical service coming into the house front and center?


----------



## benthepainter (Jun 17, 2011)

Monstertruck said:


> I have no idea how you fellas work in that kind of heat! Sweet looking house & gardens. Hope you have a large catchment system for water. What's the deal with electrical service coming into the house front and center?


That's how it Normaly is in OZ 

when I was a younger painter years ago I was scraping the bracket and got zapped and recieved a little tickle up my elbow


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

benthepainter said:


> That's how it Normaly is in OZ
> 
> when I was a younger painter years ago I was scraping the bracket and got zapped and recieved a little tickle up my elbow


A little tickle? Ben your one tough dude, that would have put a lot of us on our arse.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Brian C said:


> This is my own little house. Its called a Californian bungalow.
> 
> I'm trying to keep my garden alive in the heat.


I live in a bungalow also. Mine was actually ordered out of a Sears and Roebuck catalog. I am planning on either painting or putting up vinyl siding this summer.


----------



## Monstertruck (Oct 26, 2013)

benthepainter said:


> That's how it Normaly is in OZ
> 
> when I was a younger painter years ago I was scraping the bracket and got zapped and recieved *a little tickle up my elbow*


.....and a trickle down the leg....

You must have had a poor ground and that saved you.:notworthy:


----------



## Brian C (Oct 8, 2011)

With regards to the cables, one is 240 volts power from the street pole, the other is broadband cable and telephone.


----------

